# Striped Bass Limit 1 - 28 inches



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

http://wavy.com/2015/01/01/new-virginia-limit-on-striped-bass-go-into-effect-thursday/


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

im kinda suprised on this


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I know everyone sees the declining numbers of stripers and the declining sizes also, but as much as the new limit will do, it still isn't enough. I don't think the species is over fished as much as they are horribly under fed, and the sole reason for that is right in front of our eyes in Reedville. Omega Protein. A couple of years ago the Virginia legislature was voting on a measure to name the official State Fish. Eventually it was determined to be the striper but in a letter to the newspaper I recommended they reconsider and name the menhaden the official state fish. Since it is the only fish I'm aware of that the legislators in Richmond make money off of in an individual basis via kickbacks, I mean campaign contributions, from Omega. Since without the menhaden, the striper will be so depleted that when the time comes to take a photo of our beloved State Fish, they will all be so emaciated with lesions all over them from malnutrition no one will want to see a picture. I know Lt. Governor Ralph Northam has fought against Omega for years and has tried unsuccessfully to get the menhaden fishery put under the VMRC and not under suits in Richmond. Poor guy couldn't even get a second to a vote in committee to talk about moving the fishery. Nope one fish isn't going to make a difference. As fishermen, we need to make the difference, and if that means placing a moratorium on striper and not harvesting even one for a year or two, maybe that begins to help the issue, but if there is nothing for them to eat, we're no better off than before.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The limit is only on ocean fish not the bay. It's not enough, the same one fish limit need to be applied to the bay keeping the bay slot size the same. And I agree with Lil red jeep, they got to stop over harvesting the menhaden or the rockfish will never return.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I wish there was a way the average fisherman like me with little knowledge of politics, regulations and scientific data could make a difference. Are there any organizations that are focused the issues Omega/the menhaden stocks, someone that has been working to get the political attention that is needed?


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Omega had their quota back in September for the year and has been getting fined for the last couple months but the fine isn't high enough so what needs to be done is a higher fine and smaller quota. if there's no bait in the bay and then there will be no stripers but river ones .omega is pushing all the strippers out into the ocean. If there's no striper coming in the spring there's none for them to leave in the fall. Thus effects every charter , tackle shop,Marinas and fishermen .


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Jeep is right on. Omega Protein is depleting the menhaden stock in the bay. Money talks in Richmond and apparently the VMRC doesn't have enough punch power to effect our legislators. Omega spends big money to effect their catch limits. You would think our representatives who want to protect the bay would realize its more than just pollution that destroys our eco system. We all need to write our state reps and ask them to support our efforts to vastly reduce omegas catch limits.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There should be a harvest season on the menhaden similar to that of the striped bass. If you limited the time they catch em you limit how many they take. Just like when the state cut back on winter dredging for blue crab.


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's a thread from the summer:

Omega Contributions and Va. Politicians

I posted some links to databases that tells who Omega contributes to and which politician voted for/against bills. Learn who your delegate is and don't bother writing them. Pay them a visit at their local office, or engage them at an event. Get to know them and make it clear that you are a concerned constituent. Be nice, of course.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well one way to increase population of menhaden is closing the fishing season on it in certain time of the year. Like what they do in Alaska with crab fishing were they closed down certain fishing for a certain species of crab to maintain population. So lets say the breeding season for menhaden is closed completely to fishing and no one can fish for them. So breeding season for them is fall time so lets say September 1st to march 1st no one is allowed to catch them or face getting fined. Then again they are over fished and no one cares except regular fishermen's.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

marv1234 said:


> Well one way to increase population of menhaden is closing the fishing season on it in certain time of the year. Like what they do in Alaska with crab fishing were they closed down certain fishing for a certain species of crab to maintain population. So lets say the breeding season for menhaden is closed completely to fishing and no one can fish for them. So breeding season for them is fall time so lets say September 1st to march 1st no one is allowed to catch them or face getting fined. Then again they are over fished and no one cares except regular fishermen's.


As saltwaterassassin already said they had their quota for menhanden back in September, yet they are still fishing for them despite fines. I don't think putting a no catch season on them would do anything. If they're fishing for them and getting fined now, what's to stop them from doing it then as well? Do the fisherman who run those boats get arrested or punished in any way other than a fine?


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

Just stop the netting of any fish it worked in Florida & they have one of the best fishers any where. they ran the netters out of that state & that is what needs to be enforced here putting a moratorium on just one species of fish is wrong put it on all species for three years & watch what happens fooling with mother nature does not work. it will not be much longer & you will need a lawyer to take with you in order to stay out of trouble fishing is nothing like it was in my time I am 72 years old & I think I saw the best of it back then. if the recreation fishermen would stick together & START MAKING SOME KIND OF NOISE WE MIGHT GET SOMEWHERE. JUST LOOK AT THE AMOUNT OF MONEY SPENT ON FISHING GEAR ALONE & you do not need to look very far bass pro shops should tell you all you need to know I guess that is why they call it fishing & not catching as it won't be much longer & you will just be fishing


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

It doesn't matter what the va does about regulating seasons and limits ,when all the surrounding states do the opposite and have a higher limit and longer seasons .what we can't or don't catch here someone north or south of us will. defeats the whole picture . Until the whole Chesapeake bay and connecting states get together there will not be a change in this situation . It's just gonna keep pushing the bait further and further away....


----------

